# Need NAme help!



## made0750 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi! i am a mostly equine and some pets photography and I want Madelyn Dupuis in some way in my photography name ? not looking for a logo or anything just for name ideas ! thanks


----------



## KmH (Feb 25, 2017)

What country are you in?


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2017)

How about "Madelyn Dupuis"?  Sounds good to me.  Keep it simple.  If your photographs have your name on the front (unobtrusively in one corner) then people will know who to call.  Or email, etc.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 25, 2017)

The K.I.S.S. Principal is lost on the younger generation I'm afreid.


----------



## abaeza02 (Feb 28, 2017)

I initially chose my name (Ashley Nicole Photography) because I always sign my whole name on everything and I like having an excuse to use my middle name. No one had registered it with the CA fictitious business name office either. However, now I kinda of regret it because so many people use Ashley Nicole Photography. Now I just use it because I already paid to have it registered and its on all my labels. Make sure to do a google search before finalizing your decision.


----------

